# General > Pets Corner >  Missing Cat

## tango1

Ginger and White Cat missing from Nicolson Street, Wick since Wednesday 22 November 2006.  He is not used to being outside so maybe frightened if approached.

If anyone nearby could check sheds or garages it would be much appreciated.

If anyone has any information please phone 602187.

----------


## unicorn

Do you have a picture you could attach? Have you contacted cat's protection?

----------


## tango1

How do I attach a photo??

----------


## unicorn

I have pm'd you

----------


## unicorn

This is him

----------


## Liz

What a lovely cat and so sorry that he is missing.
I know, from experience, how worried you must be.

I will get the picture which Unicorn has kindly downloaded put onto the CP website.

To be honest if he is not used to being out and is quite timid then I would think he is shut in somewhere. Well done for getting neighbours to check outbuildings but, as he is timid, it would probably be best if you checked these yourself preferably in the quiet of the night.

One of my cats went missing a few years ago and we had checked everyone's sheds and didn't find him until a week later and he was in a neighbour's shed which we had already checked but, because the neighbour was with us, he was too afraid to come out the first time!

When we went on our own and called out to him we heard a pitiful meow and there was missing puss. Very hungry but fine!!!!

Hope you get him home safe and well very soon.

What is his name?

----------


## luskentyre

I hope you hear some good news soon.  I've put his details on the Cats Protection Website for you.

Fingers crossed :-)

----------


## Fran

He is the image of my cat. Hope you find him soon.

----------


## tango1

Hi

Thanks to everybody for there kind words and I am now pleased to say that he has arrived home safely. 

Thanks Unicorn for attaching the picture!

Tango1

----------


## connieb19

That's great news Tango1, I bet you're delighted.  :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

That is fantastic news tango1 I am so glad to hear it. Is he ok?

----------


## tango1

Yes he is Ok, frighted of any sudden movements or loud noises but hopefully he will be back to his normal self.  His sister is glad that he is back!  His white bits are black so he is sitting cleaning himself and lying low.

----------


## unicorn

Thats great news I often wish they could talk so that we knew what they had been up to. I once had a cat go missing in winter, we had horrible howling gales and massive snowdrifts and I called for hours at a time for her she eventually came back 2 days later in a terrible state and her collar was missing. A few weeks later her collar was found inside a creel that neighbours 2 doors away had in their back garden and I was horrified to realise that she had been stuck in a creel for 2 days in the most awful weather and had probably heard us calling but because the wind was so bad I couldn't hear her crying for help. I will never know how she survived it.

----------


## Liz

Great news!!! It sounds like he might have been shut inside a coal shed.

Glad he's home and reunited with his sister.

Love a happy ending!

----------

